# [SOLVED] Intex Sound Card Audio Drivers



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Where could I find or download free Intex sound card Audio 
driver CMI 8738-6CH? MY OS is Windows xp prof. sp2. 
I've lost my CD Audio Driver.

Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Intex Sound Card Audio Drivers*

Go here: Intex Technologies : Driver Download


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Intex Sound Card Audio Drivers*

Thanks pip22 and techsupportforum.com I got my intex drivers once again.


----------

